# DEER HUNTING PACKAGE GIVEAWAY, Winner Posted!



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

That's right! Thanks to the generosity of an OGF member, On Sunday, August 16th we will hold a drawing to give away a nice deer hunting set up. Perfect for any 1st time deer hunter it includes a Remington 1187 12 Ga equipped with a standard barrel, improved cylinder and Xtra full turkey choke. Also comes with a rifled cantilever barrel.

But wait, there's more! He is also throwing in a Summit Titan SD tree stand.
The rifle is an older model but still very serviceable. The tree stand has only been used a few times.

OGF member *Strongpersuader*, as some of you know, has been battling some health issues. It is his desire to give back to the OGF community and the sport that he has enjoyed over the years. He would love to see his outfit get passed on to someone new to the sport. Perhaps a young hunter.

So, how do you get the chance to win? Simply reply to this thread and type “Enter Contest”. Your post will be assigned a number by me which will be entered. Entries will be collected up until midnight Saturday August 15th with the winner chosen by random draw Sunday the 16th of August at 6PM. Winner will be posted and notified by Conversation.

Now there are some restrictions.

Contest is open to anyone who has been a member of OGF for more than one year (July 31st, 2019 and before) AND has posted in the hunting forums over the last 12 months prior to July 31st, 2020.
All entrants must be 18 years old (or older )
Last, the winner must be able to pick up the gun and stand in Northeast Ohio. There will be no shipping.

Profiles will be checked to make sure those entered are qualified to win.
Good luck everyone, and a huge shout out to *Strongpersuader*!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Now open for entries. Good luck!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Enter contest

#1001


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Enter contest

#1002


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

KaGee said:


> Now open for entries. Good luck!


Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Not entering but kudos to SP.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Now ya gotta go get a new gun and stand, bro!

Hand in there, my brother. Everything gonna be alright.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Enter contest

#1003


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Enter contest

#1004


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

Enter Contest

#1005


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Enter contest

#1006


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

enter contest

#1007


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

enter contest.

#1008


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

sherman51 said:


> enter contest.


Enter contest

#1009


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

KaGee said:


> Now open for entries. Good luck!


Enter contest

#1010


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

If this goes to a youth, Ill throw in their license cost and $25 for shells


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I do know a few youths that would love to have this.

Enter contest
#1011


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Enter contest

#1012


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

Enter contest

#1013


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Enter contest

#1014


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Enter contest

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk

#1015


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

Enter contest

#1016


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Enter Contest


#1017


----------



## riograd09 (May 14, 2008)

Enter Contest

#1018


----------



## Wing Shooter (Feb 23, 2016)

I have a few youngsters in tow that could use these as well.
Enter contest.

#1019


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Enter Contest

#1020


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

Enter contest

#1021


----------



## CoonDawg92 (Jun 1, 2016)

Enter contest

#1022


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

“Enter Contest”

Sorry Bro, you have to be a member for a year or more.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Enter Contest

#1023


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

enter contest please

#1024


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Enter contest

#1025


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Enter Contest
I got a 12 year old son that would love that, killed his 1st buck with a crossbow last year. Haven't gotten him a shotgun yet

#1026


----------



## Russ90210 (Jan 4, 2018)

Enter contest

#1027


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Enter contest

#1028


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

What a nice gesture. In my prayers, Strongpersuader.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Enter contest

#1029


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Enter Contest


#1030


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Enter contest

#1031


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

"Enter Contest".

#1032


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Enter contest

#1033


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I encourage all to enter. I’m not seeing Shad Rap, diesel, bobk, ezebite, snakecharmer, mud, Fastwater, and so on. I’m not seeing all the guys that had differences of opinions with me in the browns and covid threads.
Seriously... the majority of you are eligible... C’mon get in there and good luck.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I encourage all to enter. I’m not seeing Shad Rap, diesel, bobk, ezebite, snakecharmer, mud, Fastwater, and so on. I’m not seeing all the guys that had differences of opinions with me in the browns and covid threads.
> Seriously... the majority of you are eligible... C’mon get in there and good luck.


Enter Contest...only reason I didn't enter yet was because I didn't wanna take the gift away from some youngster who could use it.

#1034


----------



## Buck-Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

Enter contest

#1035


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Enter contest

#1036


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Strongpersuader-This is a great thing to do and very generous. Someone will get a great start into hunting with this package. I hesitate to enter because I would rather see someone win it who needs it more than me. I do have a young son who is an up and coming avid outdoorsman who could put it to good use. So here we go-
Enter contest.

#1037


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I encourage all to enter. I’m not seeing Shad Rap, diesel, bobk, ezebite, snakecharmer, mud, Fastwater, and so on. I’m not seeing all the guys that had differences of opinions with me in the browns and covid threads.
> Seriously... the majority of you are eligible... C’mon get in there and good luck.


Enter contest.

I don’t really need another gun, and like several others have said I would rather someone else benefit from such a nice gesture. I would like to shake Brian’s hand and wish him all the best though.

#1038


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Enter contest

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk

#1039


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you for doing this SP. this is an amazing gesture, keep battling. I am not entering as my kids are several year from hunting and I want a youth that can use it now to get it. Just wanted to show my support. Good luck to everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltfork (Jul 18, 2018)

Enter

#1040


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I encourage all to enter. I’m not seeing Shad Rap, diesel, bobk, ezebite, snakecharmer, mud, Fastwater, and so on. I’m not seeing all the guys that had differences of opinions with me in the browns and covid threads.
> Seriously... the majority of you are eligible... C’mon get in there and good luck.





bobk said:


> Enter contest.
> 
> I don’t really need another gun, and like several others have said I would rather someone else benefit from such a nice gesture. *I would like to shake Brian’s hand and wish him all the best though*.


+1 on that bobk.

And SP, we may have disagreed a few times in the past...but....trust me, never did take it to heart.
Sure hope you didn't either.

Enter contest

#1041


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Enter contest if I win it I’m going to give it to a young guy who would like to start hunting

#1042


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Enter contest

#1043


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Enter contest

#1044


----------



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

Enter contest. I have a nephew that has a big interest in the outdoors. This would be great for him.

#1045


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Enter Contest

#1046


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Okay, pal, Enter Contest

#1047


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Stay strong SP! I would like to meet you and shake your hand. I'd also like to get that recipe for your pickled cabbage.

Enter Contest

#1048


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

fastwater said:


> +1 on that bobk.
> 
> And SP, we may have disagreed a few times in the past...but....trust me, never did take it to heart.
> Sure hope you didn't either.





fastwater said:


> +1 on that bobk.
> 
> And SP, we may have disagreed a few times in the past...but....trust me, never did take it to heart.
> Sure hope you didn't either.
> ...


You know I didn’t take it to heart FW.


----------



## jl106112 (Mar 3, 2015)

Enter Contest

#1049


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Good luck to you SP!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I encourage all to enter. I’m not seeing Shad Rap, diesel, bobk, ezebite, snakecharmer, mud, Fastwater, and so on. I’m not seeing all the guys that had differences of opinions with me in the browns and covid threads.
> Seriously... the majority of you are eligible... C’mon get in there and good luck.


Still not seeing DHower, SConnor, Matticito, Legend Killer, Loweman165, twistedcatfish1971, multi species angler, Buckeyefishin, crappiedude, CJstone and so on. Let’s go guys.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Enter contest. Hang tough STRONGPERSUADER!

#1050


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

“Enter Contest”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

#1051


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Junebug2320 said:


> “Enter Contest”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


enter contest..and Strongpursuader, hang tough and noble thing to do

#1052


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Enter Contest! Anything the members can do to help Stronpursuader?

#1053


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Enter Contest

#1054


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

I'm the last one left; of my family and friends. Due to health reasons, I am no longer able to hunt. Wish I knew someone. But I'm drawing a blank. What you are offering is a great way to give someone a good chance to get into the woods. Thank you for being a real person who cares. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers; as I have been doing since your first round. 
God bless!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Bronson said:


> Enter Contest! Anything the members can do to help Stronpursuader?


You’re doing it. Good luck with the contest.


----------



## Ftw112 (Apr 6, 2013)

Enter Contest

#1055


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Enter contest. My mom is a cancer survivor, praying for you and your health.

#1056


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Bprice1031 said:


> Stay strong SP! I would like to meet you and shake your hand. I'd also like to get that recipe for your pickled cabbage.
> Check your messages bro. I sent it to ya.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

Enter contest

#1057


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a co-worker that has a youngster that is just starting out and loves the outdoors, he shot his first deer out of my shooting house last youth season. Enter contest for him

#1058


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Guess I have to bow out, I'm #1050. I missed the restrictions part and quite sure I haven't posted in the hunting forum in the past 12 Mos.. The person that receives these items from STRONGPERSUADER and passes them on to a young hunter will have a story to tell about generosity and how to be a sportsman.
Best of luck SP and to the recipient of your gear.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Only 5 hours remaining to enter!
Anyone else?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The winning number is 1040!
Saltfork!

Congrats man!
Will get you fixed up with Strongpersuader.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Congrats and thanks SP. 
your in my prayers and thoughts


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Congrats Saltfork!! I will send you my contact info so we can work out when you want to pick it up at your convenience. Again congratulations!


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

A great show of generosity and passing it on. Thank you


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey everyone, thanks for participating and a lot of thanks goes to KaGee, Lundy, and Shakedown and the rest of the OGF crew for making this happen. I reached out to KaGee with this one day and he kinda took over and really put the time and effort in. The rest of the guys got involved making it a really smooth transition. All I had to do was answer a few questions. So Kudos’ to them and please find the time to send out a thank you to them. You know I just thought it would be a good thing to give something back is all. Give back to OGF for putting up with us all the time and back to the members to remind us all how fortunate we are for having such a great sight, good people, and good friends to help each other out, not only with sporting knowledge but with personal issues as well. I’ve seen this happen all the time and I feel that’s what makes us different. With everything going on in the world today at least we, our little OGF family, could put a little bright spot out there on something we all can control, create a lil excitement and have fun doing so. You all did a fine job of making this really easy. Thanks!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Well Done!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Congrats Saltfork! Thanks Strongpersuader for your generosity! Gods speed brother.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats Saltfork!
Again...you're a class act SP...GOD BLESS and THANK YOU!
Thank You as well to KaGee,Lundy, Shakedown and the rest of the OGF staff for the exhausting efforts you all put forth to insure that OGF remains the best site there is on the net.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Thanks to all who participated and put in the effort to make this happen. This just shows; that we can make a difference, in many ways. I have only met a handful of OGF members in person, great guys. The others I have communicated with on this site, have been a diverse group of people, that are here for many reasons. And all have been a great group, with the occasional odd ones! I can honestly say; I have learned more from the people on OGF, than any other source. Been here for quite a while and; happy to have found this site. To good day's, and great fishing!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks to the staff for helping SP out, good job, gentlemen.
And thank you SP for being a good dude....selfless and generous, good job as well.
Now, help us out again and get yourself well.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Xxx


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

If this is going to a youngster, let me know and Ill get my part in the mail And for you SP may your world be nothing but good karma from this day forward as this gesture shows true kindness to ones fellow man not seen nearly enough in todays world Well done sir


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey All, just a follow up. The gun did make it to a 13yr old boy who was very happy to get it. His dad didn’t tell him where they were going so he was pretty surprised which was cool. The smiles say everything. Thank you all for participating and being such good sports.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That’s awesome!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

That is a pretty big smile but I can't wait to see his face in Nov  Be safe N
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Everyone looks happy! I'm glad you posted pics. Great way to make someone happy. Wishing all the best.


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Fantastic. Great ending. Couldn't have turned out any better. hop


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's awesome. I hope the boy has some great luck.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Great pics of some great smiles.
That young man will carry and cherish that shotgun for many years to come. And one day, will most likely pass it down to his own son along with the story of how he got it.
Kudos to you SP for making those smiles possible.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Good job, SP.
Thats a happy young fella......and you look pretty happy your self.


----------

